# keyboard: Multimediatasten killen X11

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab eine Dell SK-8135 USB Multimediatastatur an meiner Workstation.

Diese hat diverse Zusatztasten für Multimediabedienung und einen Laustärkedrehregler.

Bisher hat das alles ganz gut funktioniert.

Seit kurzem aber semmelt mir der X-Server komplett ab, wenn ich irgendeine dieser Tasten oder den Drehregler benutze.

Ich verwende als Inputdevices das evdev Zeugs und den hald.

Leider sehe ich weder im Xorg-Log noch im syslog irgendwelche Hinweise warum das über den Jordan geht.

Gibts da nen Geheimtipp, wo man da für Fehlermeldungen suchen muss oder soll ich meine Glaskugel rauskramen?

Oder muss ich bloß irgendwo den loglevel hochdrehen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

bist du dir sicher das die richtige Keymap für dein Keyboard verwendet wird?

Bei verwendung einer hal-policy würde ich da etwas wie

```
<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">dellsk8135</merge>
```

 verwenden.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe die selbe Tatstatur und habe keine Probleme mit den Tasten. Ich verwende fluxbox und habe mit xev die Keys herausgefunden, um sie speziell zu belegen. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler eher bei deinem WindowManager/Desktop Environment. Probier mal ein anderes Desktop und drück die Tasten.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> bist du dir sicher das die richtige Keymap für dein Keyboard verwendet wird?
> 
> Bei verwendung einer hal-policy würde ich da etwas wie
> ...

 

Jap, so ziemlich :

```
cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <!-- KVM emulates a USB graphics tablet which works in absolute coordinate mode -->

    <match key="input.product" contains="QEMU USB Tablet">

       <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

    </match>

    <!-- FIXME: Support tablets too. -->

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.tablet">

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">mouse</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">dellsk8135</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">dellsk8135</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge> 

      </match>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

----------

## tazinblack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ich habe die selbe Tatstatur und habe keine Probleme mit den Tasten. Ich verwende fluxbox und habe mit xev die Keys herausgefunden, um sie speziell zu belegen. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler eher bei deinem WindowManager/Desktop Environment. Probier mal ein anderes Desktop und drück die Tasten.

 

Also wenn ich als User nur nen startx mache und dann der twm hochkommt, kann ich auch X11 abschießen, indem ich über die Tastatur lauter oder leiser mache.

Selbst den Anmeldebildschirm des gdm kann ich abschießen.

Ich denke das muss irgendwie mit der Tastatureinstellungen in X11 bzwl. dem hald zusammenhängen.

Leider ist das hald Zeugs meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt anwenderfreundlich.

Kannst Du mir mal die fdi-Datei posten, wo Du die Multimediakeyanpassungen drin hast?

Was mich halt total wundert ist, dass das alles problemlos getan hat auch ohne Keyanpassungen. Und seit irgend nem Update gehts nicht mehr.

Im Xorglog sehe ich leider auch nichts ungewöhnliches. Er scheint auch die richtigen Tastaturparameter zu setzen :

```
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(EE) Mouse1: No device specified.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(EE) Keyboard1: No device specified.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard1"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse

(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) ImExPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "dellsk8135"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: always reports core events

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: Found relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: Configuring as mouse

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®" (type: MOUSE)

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Microsoft Microsoft Trackball ExplorerÂ®: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell Dell USB Keyboard

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Found absolute axes

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Configuring as mouse

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell Dell USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "dellsk8135"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: (accel) set acceleration profile 0

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: initialized for absolute axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell Dell USB Keyboard

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Found keys

(II) Dell Dell USB Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell Dell USB Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "dellsk8135"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "dellsk8135"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "dellsk8135"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
```

Wobei wenn ichs mir genau anschaue. Wieso habe ich zwei Tastaturen? Eine auf event6 und eine auf event7? Und was ist bitte der Powerbutton auf event0 und event1?

Ok, ich  hab zwei Mäuse dran. Eine Maus und einen Trackball. Aber die tun auch problemlos.

----------

## Josef.95

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>       <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">dellsk8135</merge>
> 
>       <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">dellsk8135</merge>

 Hm.., bin mir nun nicht sicher ob es überhaupt daran liegt, aber du verwendest da auch doppelte Einträge, einmal die alte, und dann auch die neuere Syntax..,

das würde ich vermeiden...!

Ich würde das ganze (die hal-Policy) mal bereinigen und nur das setzen was du auch wirklich (gegenüber den default Settings) ändern möchtest, etwa zb nur folgendes setzen (fürs Keyboard) 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">dellsk8135</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

<merge key="input.xkb.options" type="string">terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp</merge>

</match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Es gibt dazu aber auch recht viel Doku im Netz zu finden, schaue zb auch mal hier:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HAL/Eingabeger%C3%A4te

Prüfe dann auch mal mit zb "x11-apps/xev" wie deine Keys tatsächlich angesprochen bzw angewendet werden,

wenn du zb "Lautstärke erhöhen" drückst sollte etwas wie 

```
KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4000001,

    root 0x77, subw 0x0, time 6365083, (164,-7), root:(170,14),

    state 0x0, keycode 123 (keysym 0x1008ff13, XF86AudioRaiseVolume), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

 bei rauskommen, beachte das "XF86AudioRaiseVolume" (in diesem Beispiel)

da sollten dann alle Anwendungen richtig mit umgehen können.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*         <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">dellsk8135</merge>
> 
>       <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">dellsk8135</merge> Hm.., bin mir nun nicht sicher ob es überhaupt daran liegt, aber du verwendest da auch doppelte Einträge, einmal die alte, und dann auch die neuere Syntax..,
> 
> das würde ich vermeiden...!
> ...

 

Ausgemistet hab ich jetzt. Das ändert aber nix.

Auf die Idee mit xev bin ich auch schon gekommen. 

Leider brauch ich für xev einen laufenden X11 und sobald ich an der Lautstärke drehe semmelt das samt xev ab.

Ich hoffe jetzt mal auf dfi-Datei von pablo_supertux. Der hat ja die selbe Tastatur.

----------

## tazinblack

Spinnt das Forum jetzt? Da waren heute morgen doch schon mehr Antworten drin?!?

Egal, ich hab jetzt die komplette Halpolicy rausgenommen, also aus /etc/hald/fdi/policy alle Files rausgemoved.

Dann den hald und den gdm neu gestartet. Leider ändert das auch nichts.

Drehen an der Lautstärke und X11 schmiert nach wie vor ab.

Also liegts doch nicht am HALD?!?

----------

## Josef.95

Nein, das Forum spinnt nicht, ich hatte meinen letzten Beitrag wieder gelöscht da ich ihn im Nachhinein betrachtet für unnötig hielt, sorry!

(hatte ja aber auch noch keiner drauf geantwortet)

 *Quote:*   

> Egal, ich hab jetzt die komplette Halpolicy rausgenommen, also aus /etc/hald/fdi/policy alle Files rausgemoved.
> 
> Dann den hald und den gdm neu gestartet. Leider ändert das auch nichts.
> 
> Drehen an der Lautstärke und X11 schmiert nach wie vor ab.
> ...

  Das sollte eigentlich nicht sein!

Puh..., baue doch sonst noch mal die x11-drivers neu, besonders beim xf86-input-evdev kann es manchmal zu Problemen kommen. 

```
# emerge -av $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers/)
```

----------

## tazinblack

Sorry, das bringt leider auch nichts.

Ich teste mal die ~Version von xf86-input-evdev, also x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.4.0.

EDIT : --> Sorry, bringt leider auch nix. Also wieder zurück auf stable  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., aus deiner X-log 

```
(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(EE) Mouse1: No device specified.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Mouse1"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(EE) Keyboard1: No device specified.

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "Keyboard1" 
```

Das schaut nicht wirklich gut aus...,

hast du evtl. noch alte Einträge (bezüglich Input-Devices) in einer xorg.conf ?

wenn ja, dann nimm die ALLE raus (oder auskommentieren)

----------

## tazinblack

Da ist nur noch das drin bzgl. Inputdevices:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "evdev"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Aber das sollte ja ok sein, oder hab ich da was verpasst?

----------

## Josef.95

Das sollte alles raus wenn du HAL nutzt.  *hal-postinstall wrote:*   

> │You should remove the Input sections from your xorg.conf once you have │
> 
> │migrated the rules to a HAL fdi file.

 

----------

## tazinblack

Ok, hab ich jetzt alles draußen.

X11 startet noch. Leider ohne Änderung bzgl der Multimediatasten.  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Ja ok, dies

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

EndSection
```

sollte natürlich drin bleiben...

hat ja nichts mit InputDevice zu tun   :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

Das ist noch drin, aber die Input sections alle raus. Ändert leider nix.

EDIT : Ich würde sagen, wir machen morgen weiter!

Danke soweit für die Hilfe!

----------

## Josef.95

Puhh.., dann bin ich bez. HAL erst mal mit meinem Latein am ende...

Ist dein System ansonsten aktuell und gesund,

revdep-rebuild

etc-update

usw alles ok?

Ansonsten bleibt da dann wohl nur es ohne HAL (xorg-server -hal) zu machen, und die Eingabegeräte dann in der xorg.conf zu konfigurieren...

Oder noch mal gründlich im INet suchen,

und ggf einen Bug-Report schreiben...

----------

## tazinblack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Puhh.., dann bin ich bez. HAL erst mal mit meinem Latein am ende...
> 
> Ist dein System ansonsten aktuell und gesund,
> 
> revdep-rebuild
> ...

 

Jap, grade vorher ein world update gemacht. Und ich mach hinterher immer nen revdep-rebuild und etc-update.

Sonst tut alles zur vollen Zufriedenheit.

----------

## Josef.95

Du bist aber nicht allein mit dem Problem,

hab mal kurz durchs Netz geguckt

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307777

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26332#c5

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6174433.html#6174433

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-557836-highlight-sk8135.html

usw

Du solltest dich auch mit dem Backtrace der /var/log/Xorg.0.log

mit an dem Bug-Report dran hängen,

je mehr sich da melden, je eher gibt es evtl. bald eine offizielle Lösung.. 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## tazinblack

Alles klar!

Hab ich gemacht.

Danke mal für die Unterstützung    :Wink: 

----------

